
Go Flash-free: How to browse the web and watch videos without Adobe Flash - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/99231/go-flash-free-how-browse-web-and-watch-videos-without-adobe-flash
======
chris24
ClickToFlash rocks. The lack of Flash not only frees up system resources, but
it also doesn't show the _really_ annoying ads that blink constantly telling
you that you've won a prize.

